# tikos battle wound



## megums75 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What happened him?


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Omg poor Tiko. 
What happened? 
Me and Opal send hedgie hugs <3


----------



## megums75 (Jul 30, 2011)

He had to get his eye removed bc of a bad infection. :0( the meds didn't work quick enough.


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

Aww poor Tiko! I hope he feels better soon! Lily and I send hedgie hugs <3


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Aww me and opal wish him a speedy recovery. More hedgie hugs <3 Aww


----------



## megums75 (Jul 30, 2011)

Tiko says thank u :0) our vet Dr Joe has been great with him.. and very patient with me and my 6 million phone calls and 15 " just to make sure " visits lol Joe says he is healing nicely and should be all healed up in a week or two.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Our Emma lost her eye and once it healed up, you'd never know she'd even had an eye. 

Poor guy but I'm sure it's worried you far more than it's bothered him.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like its healing! He still taking his antibiotics without much fight?


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Awwww little guuyyyyy
Speedy recovery little friend


----------



## megums75 (Jul 30, 2011)

Yup. It's not always on MY time frame but I can't be too picky I suppose. He is still kinda grumpy with me also, but the vet says its normal.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Poor little guy! He's still adorable though.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Poor baby! It seems like he'll be fine, though. He still looks precious, too!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I hope his eye heals nicely <3 Now he can be known as Tiko, the pirate hog ;D


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I hope his eye heals nicely <3 Now he can be known as Tiko, the pirate hog ;D


Yar that be Captain Tiko to ye Landlubber!


----------



## megums75 (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol my mom keeps saying she is gonna buy him an eye patch! Too funny ..
And my not so sensative boyfriend calls him TKO now . ( tiko without the I ) 
My poor little guy!! Lol


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Awww poor guy. I hope a fast recovery for him. 
Those names for him are cute.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

TWCOGAR said:


> shaelikestaquitos said:
> 
> 
> > I hope his eye heals nicely <3 Now he can be known as Tiko, the pirate hog ;D
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



megums75 said:


> Lol my mom keeps saying she is gonna buy him an eye patch! Too funny ..
> And my not so sensative boyfriend calls him TKO now . ( tiko without the I )
> My poor little guy!! Lol


"TKO" is adorable haha, what a silly joke :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

megums75 said:


> And my not so sensative boyfriend calls him TKO now . ( tiko without the I )
> My poor little guy!! Lol


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

That is so funny! I like Pirate Tiko as well.

Glad to hear he's healing up well! Sending hugs to you.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh poor Tiko. Hope it heals up fast and well.
It's okay Tiko, you look quite manly. XP


----------



## hedgiebuddy (Jun 27, 2011)

You are still manly Tiko! In Larry's photo contest, one of the hedgie photos was a hedgie wearing a pirate costume :lol:! Maybe you can find the same one for him


----------



## megums75 (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol I'm sure We can find something ! 3 more days of
antibiotics and we r good! He was out running around last night and seemed more energetic than he has been so I guess he is starting to feel better. He must be itchy though bc he is scratching a little bit at his stitches I think :0 ( they should be falling out soon anyway so I prob shouldnt worry too much about it right?!?


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Watch his stitches. If he starts to dig at them too much, get them removed before they fall out on their own. I've had a couple of instances where the self dissolving kind too over a month to finally break on their own.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

When I had my ACL surgery the stitches were the WORST PART! They are very itchy and uncomfortable. I can't even imagine having them on my face... Be careful he doesn't scratch them out! 
And TKO... omg :lol: :lol: :lol: poor tiko 
What's going to go in the eyes place... will there be a hole or will the eyelid skin heal shut so there's no hole?


----------



## megums75 (Jul 30, 2011)

The skin should heal closed. Ill keep a close eye on the stitches and his scratching. Thank you


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Awww what a little trooper.  I'm always amazed at how wonderfully animals adapt to situations like this. To be honest, sometimes I think they are even better at handling adversity than humans.

Wishing Tiko a speedy recovery and the best of luck!


----------

